# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Kingston Message Board >  Please Help Me With Customs Questions

## Sakinah Rainey

Can anyone help me..  

I am looking for a copy of the Common Customs Tariff.  It has a list of all the fees and duties on items being shipped to Jamaica.  I called the printing office and I was told the only way to get a copy is to come in person and pick it up.  Does anyone know of any other way to get this besides sending a courier? 

Thanks

----------


## ackee

Is there a Jamaican Consulate neer where you live? Give them a call.

----------


## Sakinah Rainey

Ok I will check that out..

----------

